# CATHAY (P&O)



## tanker

Another piece of my artwork is good for you?
CATHAY with her sister CHITRAL were built by Cockerill Ougree in1957 as BAUDOUNVILLE and JADOTVILLE . They passed under P&O in 1961 and they
served this company for about 15 years .They can take on board 230 pass.
Single screw turbine speed 16 1/2 knots.


----------



## Fairfield

Excellent again! these were particularly good looking ships and certainly P&O colours suited them well.


----------



## Doug Rogers

Fairfield said:


> Excellent again! these were particularly good looking ships and certainly P&O colours suited them well.


They were nice little ships and very comfortable for both passengers and crew. They were perhaps a little slow but seemed to perform quite well on the Far East service for some years. I can remember fitting a new Marconi transmitter on the Chitral in KG5 dock for evaluation purposes but only sailed one coastal voyage on her to Southampton although I did a number of dock staff/dry dockings on both of them
Interestingly enough they were crewed for all departments by Chinese. I think Cathay had the first crew (with considerable catering supplements) which was transferred from the Karmala (Victory ship WW2 P&O reparations) on which I sailed a few years earlier. They were a good crew and the only Chinese one that P&O had at the time!!. Khyber which was P&O's other Victory ship had Indian crew.
Subsequently they were both transferrred to E & A service from Australia to the Far East in 1966 for a number of years and ultimately Chitral was disposed of to Taiwanese breakers who were also breaking up the Oronsay at the time of her arrival (1975). Cathay was sold to the Chinese for use as a training ship and renamed Shanghai. She ended up with China Ocean Shipping running passenger services between Shanghai and Hong Kong and disappeared for scrapping in the mid 80's.


----------



## tanker

Thanks Doug for your infomation very intresting!!!


----------

